# Is there anything but ladyfish in the surf around Fort Walton?



## TBAR_94 (Aug 6, 2020)

Hi all, I'm new to the area and have been getting back in to fishing--it's been years since I fished salt water, so I've got a lot of learning to do. That said, I've been catching tons of ladyfish in the mornings at the public beach access on Okaloosa Island, but I'd really like to get in to bluefish, trout, or spanish. Is it just a matter of time of year, location, or something else? That said, catching the ladyfish, especially on top water, is pretty awesome and giving me a good feel for fishing the salt. 

Thanks!


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Not much... Too hot.. try at night


----------



## PompClipper (Jun 29, 2019)

Water is too hot-sharks at night all over the place-no skinny dipping! 😁 Things will get better when the waters cool off


----------



## Dragnfly (Jan 25, 2008)

I mainly see men fishing, but on occasion I do see a lady fish


----------



## PompClipper (Jun 29, 2019)

Go to u-tube and watch Bama Beach Bum videos. During the summer months he throws top water lures and catches blues-specks-redfish. Ladyfish will overtake the bottom in summer


----------



## TBAR_94 (Aug 6, 2020)

PompClipper said:


> Go to u-tube and watch Bama Beach Bum videos. During the summer months he throws top water lures and catches blues-specks-redfish. Ladyfish will overtake the bottom in summer


I'm a fan of his! I was fishing top water a few weeks ago before all the weather and it was all ladyfish. Of course, part of that is because I can't resist casting to where I seem them blowing up. I did catch a couple baby sized bonita/false albacore. I'm still new at this, though, so it could just me ladyfish are the only thing dumb enough to get caught by me.


----------



## TBAR_94 (Aug 6, 2020)

Answered my own question--threw a spoon after work at Henderson Beach park and hooked up on a decent little bluefish. Also caught a couple ladyfish and blue runners. I kept this guy for dinner--I know some people turn their nose up at eating them, but I think they're pretty good fresh. And this guy took a treble thru the eye so I didn't want to release him.


----------

